#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Театралы идут в ад.

## Zom

Наткнулся на любопытную сутту из Самьютта Никаи, которая повествует о ложных взглядах. Прямо таки ....жесть.

В одном из рассматриваемых случаев к Будде подходит актёр и спрашивает Будду - что станется с актёром, который развлекает публику во время фестиваля, заставляя её смеяться и восторгаться. На что Будда отвечает, что такой актёр отправляется в ад после смерти, в том случае, если провоцирует неблагие состояния ума у публики. А если по жизни придерживается взгляда о том, что его "актёрство" ведёт его к перерождению в раю, то это (сама таковая жизненная позиция) ведёт либо в ад, либо к рождению животным.




> Then Talaputa, the head of an acting troupe, went to the Blessed One and, on arrival, having bowed down to him, sat to one side. As he was sitting there he said to the Blessed One: "Venerable sir, I have heard that it has been passed down by the ancient teaching lineage of actors that 'When an actor on the stage, in the midst of a festival, makes people laugh & gives them delight with his imitation of reality, then with the breakup of the body, after death, he is reborn in the company of the laughing devas.' What does the Blessed One have to say about that?" 
> 
> .....
> 
> Thus the actor -- himself intoxicated & heedless, having made others intoxicated & heedless -- with the breakup of the body, after death, is reborn in what is called the hell of laughter. But if he holds such a view as this: 'When an actor on the stage, in the midst of a festival, makes people laugh & gives them delight with his imitation of reality, then with the breakup of the body, after death, he is reborn in the company of the laughing devas,' that is his wrong view. Now, there are two destinations for a person with wrong view, I tell you: either hell or the animal womb."


Самьютта Никая, XLII.2
http://netlibrary.net/eBooks/WorldeB.../sn42-002.html

А между тем в случае с вопрошающим войном ответ даётся такой же. Все солдаты идут в ад. Неправильный же взгляд о том, что солдат попадает в рай ведет либо в ад, либо к рождению животным.




> When a warrior strives & exerts himself in battle, his mind is already seized, debased, & misdirected by the thought: 'May these beings be struck down or slaughtered or annihilated or destroyed. May they not exist.' If others then strike him down & slay while he is thus striving & exerting himself in battle, then with the breakup of the body, after death, he is reborn in the hell called the realm of those slain in battle. But if he holds such a view as this: 'When a warrior strives & exerts himself in battle, if others then strike him down & slay him while he is striving & exerting himself in battle, then with the breakup of the body, after death, he is reborn in the company of devas slain in battle,' that is his wrong view. Now, there are two destinations for a person with wrong view, I tell you: either hell or the animal womb."


http://netlibrary.net/eBooks/WorldeB.../sn42-003.html
Samyutta Nikaya XLII.3

----------


## GROM

немного не в тему,но может кто нибудь встречал высказывания Будды о тех кто торгует опорами Тела ,Речи и Ума Будды?
(у меня есть давнее воспоминание о том,что такой род заработка тоже очень вреден,однако хотелось бы документа подтверждающего)

----------


## До

> Наткнулся на любопытную сутту из Самьютта Никаи, которая повествует о ложных взглядах. Прямо таки ....жесть.


Недавно как раз цитировал эти сутты в одном треде.

Тут интересно про актера. Актер сначала думает так - традиция утверждает, что актер, который веселит и радует зрителей, (тоесть вроде как делает свое дело хорошо), перерождается в раю смеющихся богов. Но будда меняет критерии оценки - не важно веселит и радует ли актер, а важно, что он усиливает клеши у зрителей. Таким образом актер сам являясь опянённым и безрассудным, делав такими других рождается в аду смеха. А если добавляется _ложное воззрение_, тоесть вера в то, что он этим _заслуживает_ рождение среди богов, то это меняет ситуацию на или ад, или животное.

----------


## Аминадав

Меня тоже поразили эти сутты.

Но честно говоря не верится, чтобы Будда мог говорить о том, что принципиально все актеры (или скорее клоуны/скоморохи?) перерождаются в конкретном аду.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Мисс Уотсон сказала, что это очень дурно с моей стороны, что она сама нипочем бы так не сказала: она старается не грешить, чтобы попасть в рай. Но я не видел ничего хорошего в том, чтобы попасть туда же, куда она попадет, и решил, что и стараться не буду.


(Марк Твен)

----------


## Zom

А мне интересны не столько скоморохи и актёры, сколько то, что ты намеренно не создаёшь у публики негативные состояния ума, напротив даже - стараешься ради того, чтобы вызвать у людей приятные чувства, а тебя в ад за это (и тут не важно даже, что у кого-то там могут появиться негативные состояния ума за счёт просмотра спектакля).

С таким раскладом вообщем-то практически всех ад ждёт. Родителей, например, потому что играют с детьми в глупые детские игры, что делают их "опянёнными и безрассудными".

Хотя вот Аджан Буддадаса например покритиковал бы за такую прямолинейную трактовку и указал бы искать смысл "за буквой". Например, говорится о том, что театралы "попадают в ад театралов" (а воины, кстати, в ад убитых войнов) -) В целом это можно интерпретировать так, что если театралы своими спектаклями создают негатив, то они потом тоже получат негатив. А ад здесь иносказательный. А что касается рождения животным - то там просто говорится о том, что неверные взгляды как таковые в принципе ведут не туда, куда хотелось бы (в частости, в низшие миры или в более скудное человеческое существование).

----------


## sergey

> или скорее клоуны/скоморохи?


Я думаю, что именно скорее клоуны/скоморохи. Вот что Будда говорит:



> Thus the actor -- himself intoxicated & heedless, having made others intoxicated & heedless -- with the breakup of the body, after death, is reborn in what is called the hell of laughter.


_Таким образом актер (скоморох) сам опьяненный [видимо весельем и т.д.] и беззаботный, опьянив и заразив беззаботностью других, с распадом тела, после смерти рождается в месте, которое называется адом смеха._

Т.е. "дурность" его поступков в том, что он
- сам опьянен и беззаботен
- других заражает этим же.


Наверное к современному (19-21 веков) театру это не вполне относится. Цель театра ведь не только веселить, развлекать, как у артистов на веселой ярмарке.

----------


## Zom

> Цель театра ведь не только веселить, развлекать, как у артистов на веселой ярмарке.


Имхо, цель подчас ещё хуже..

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

Эта теория наверняка взята из индуизма. Вообще, резкие, ступенчатые, перерождения характерны для индуизма. С будд. т. зр. такое практически невозможно. Актёр формирует неблагие устремления 2-3- часа в день, остальное время он может заниматься прямо противоположным.

зы Вспомнился Кину Ривз в Роли Будды. )))) Или он не актёр, но матричник?)))

----------


## До

Я считаю, что дело-то не в _цели_, а в том, что Zom процитировал как:



> .....


Т.е.



> Any beings who are not devoid of passion to begin with, who are bound by the bond of passion, focus with even more passion on things inspiring passion presented by an actor on stage in the midst of a festival.
> 
> Any beings who are not devoid of aversion to begin with, who are bound by the bond of aversion, focus with even more aversion on things inspiring aversion presented by an actor on stage in the midst of a festival.
> 
> Any beings who are not devoid of delusion to begin with, who are bound by the bond of delusion, focus with even more delusion on things inspiring delusion presented by an actor on stage in the midst of a festival.


Тоесть увеличивается желание, ненависть и заблуждение. Тоесть такие театральные постановки, которые играют на человеческих страстях и заблуждениях. Например воспевающих страсть, жадность, воспевающих уничтожение врагов, и учащие отрицанию неблагих последствий. Театральная постановка (как важнейшее из искуств кино) оказывает сильное воздействие на людей, она легко запоминается и влияет на сознание.

Так же можно сказать и про кино, и про книги.

Тоесть речь идет не про любого актера, [режисера, писателя]. А только взращивающего неблагие факторы, опьяняющего (желанием и ненавистью), и делающего безрассудными (т.е. увеличивающим неведение).

А если поставить сцены из джатак, то разве это создаст неблагую карму. Если не учить ложным воззрениям, страсти и ненависти, то считаю тоже.

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Искусство не "учит"...

----------


## Zom

> Тоесть речь идет не про любого актера, [режисера, писателя]. А только взращивающего неблагие факторы, опьяняющего (желанием и ненавистью), и делающего безрассудными (т.е. увеличивающим неведение).
> 
> А если поставить сцены из джатак, то разве это создаст неблагую карму. Если не учить ложным воззрениям, страсти и ненависти, то считаю тоже.


То есть, например, Тимуру Бекмамбетову дорога в ад заказана...

----------


## До

> То есть, например, Тимуру Бекмамбетову дорога в ад заказана...


А вот Силвестру Сталоуну видимо не заказана, он в Рембо 4 хоть и показывает войну, убийства, но именно в свете, что это плохо - не романтизирует убийство. А есть фильмы, которые _романтизируют_ преступность, делают их привлекательными. Якобы про благородных воров и бандитов.




> Искусство не "учит"...


Не "учит", а учит. Всё верно.

----------


## Zom

В таком случае, например, создателям практически всех компьютерных игр тоже дорога в ад заказана.
То есть тут работает пословица "благими намерениями......"

Хотел как лучше - а получилось не блестяще.

----------


## Neroli

> Т.е. "дурность" его поступков в том, что он
> - сам опьянен и беззаботен
> - других заражает этим же.


А если другие не заражаются? Ну может не цепляет никого. Актеру куда, всё равно в ад?
Вообще странно, что то, где переродится актер, зависит от того, как на него реагируют.
Если актер одно хотел показать, а все, гляда на него опьянели и обеззаботились, то ему куда?

----------


## Zom

> Вообще странно, что то, где переродится актер, зависит от того, как на него реагируют. Если актер одно хотел показать, а все, гляда на него опьянели и обеззаботились, то ему куда?


-)))

Ну тут тема такая же примерно, как и с продажей оружия. Ну продаешь ты оружие. Может - чтобы по банкам стрелять, в тир играть? А может - безопасности ради, чтобы не нападал никто. (Нам надо танки, самолеты и ПВО, чтобы спасти граждан Грузии от русской агрессии?) Однако Будда крайне не советовал мирянам зарабатывать продажей оружия. Угадайте, как говорится, почему...

----------


## sergey

> Вообще странно, что то, где переродится актер, зависит от того, как на него реагируют.


Есть поступки, а есть их плоды, последствия. Актер, о котором идет речь, своим представлением посылает некий меседж. Испытывать будет результаты этого своего поступка. Что это зависит от результата, оказанного на других, по-моему не странно. В том же Ламриме по-моему говорится, что полный поступок - это когда есть результат. Сравните ситуации:
Человек попытался убить кого-то, ударить ножом. 
1) Убил.
2)Тот увернулся и убийство не состоялось.
Получаются две разные по последствиям и их тяжести ситуации. Даже по уголовному кодексу во втором случае наказание меньше. Т.е. результат зависит от того, какое воздействие человек оказал на другого

Человек пропагандирует ложные взгляды.
1) Ему удалось убедить других. Они приняли эти ложные взгляды и через это пришли к тем или иным бедствиям в своей жизни.
2) Люди, которым он пропагандировал, распознали, что эти взгляды ложные и не приняли их.
Во втором случае последствия - иные, чем в первом и бедствия, которые человек принес, тоже иные.

Так же и с артистом. Результат зависит от того, что ему удалось сделать.



> Актеру куда, всё равно в ад?


Ну и кроме того, что он вообще *пытается распространять* опьяненность
и беззаботность, само по себе уже неблагой поступок с соответствующими последствиями. (P.S. Ну вот Zom примерно про это же написал.)

А вопрос (А если другие не заражаются? Ну может не цепляет никого. Актеру куда, всё равно в ад?)вообще-то не ко мне, а к Будде. Я всего лишь уточнил, что Будда говорит не просто, что "артисты попадают туда-то", а разъясняет, какие конкретные действия к чему приводят. Он говорит, что кто сам опьянен и беззаботен и, смеша народ на представлении, других опьяняет и заражает беззаботностью, вследствие этого получает то-то и то-то.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А мне интересны не столько скоморохи и актёры, сколько то, что ты намеренно не создаёшь у публики негативные состояния ума, напротив даже - стараешься ради того, чтобы вызвать у людей приятные чувства, а тебя в ад за это (и тут не важно даже, что у кого-то там могут появиться негативные состояния ума за счёт просмотра спектакля).


 В ад попадают не потому что дядька Бог наказал и за этого гореть в геене огненной. Ад это когда одна и таже повторяющаяся тягомотина в которой ты проживаешь повторяющиеся эмоции. Не напоминает работу актера? одна и таже шутка несколько раз в день, один и тот же концерт каждый день и не по разу, одно и тоже несколько лет. Ум то привыкает и после смерти он вам тоже самое выдаст, да еще и усиленное в несколько раз.




> С таким раскладом вообщем-то практически всех ад ждёт. Родителей, например, потому что играют с детьми в глупые детские игры, что делают их "опянёнными и безрассудными".


 Нет это другая совсем ситуация. Это глупость у родителей, в мир животных скорей всего.

----------


## Zom

> А вопрос (А если другие не заражаются? Ну может не цепляет никого. Актеру куда, всё равно в ад?)вообще-то не ко мне, а к Будде. Я всего лишь уточнил, что Будда говорит не просто, что "артисты попадают туда-то", а разъясняет, какие конкретные действия к чему приводят. Кто сам опьянен и беззаботен и, смеша народ на представлении, других опьяняет и заражает беззаботностью, вследствие этого получает то-то и то-то.


Но тут выходит, например, что создатели различного транспорта тоже в ад идут. Насоздавали механизмов, из-за чего люди гибнут, испытывают неблагие состояния ума в духоте и тесноте и т.д. и .т.п... Так выходит? -)

----------


## Neroli

Zom, sergey, вы конечно правы.  :Smilie: 

Но я о другом:



> Если актер одно хотел показать, а все, гляда на него опьянели и обеззаботились, то ему куда?


Мотивация может хорошая была, типа да посмотрите вокруг идиоты, а они от этого ржут и беззаботно пьянеют.  
Можно ли в этом случае актера отмазать от ада?

----------


## Zom

> а вот еще до сих пор жив и, похоже, не изменяется Куклачев, который выступал (и выступает) с кошками - ему явно в кошачий рай дорога заказана


Скорее, в кошачью колонию -)
Там между прочим есть и сутта про собачий и бычий аскетизм. Если большая любовь к "собачности" - быть тебе собакой. Если не преуспеешь - в ад -)




> вообще, по мне так странно как-то рассуждать о подобных вещах всерьез.


Ну вот попадаются в каноне весьма любопытные фрагменты, вот и обсуждаем. Можно, конечно, не в серьез -) Но тогда весь канон можно не в серьез обсуждать - и всю буддийскую практику целиком -).

----------


## sergey

> Но тут выходит, например, что создатели различного транспорта тоже в ад идут. Насоздавали механизмов, из-за чего люди гибнут, испытывают неблагие состояния ума в духоте и тесноте и т.д. и .т.п... Так выходит? -)


(Опять же, вопрос не ко мне, а к Будде, я привел его слов из сутты, а не сам что-то придумал. В такой ситуации ИМХО стоит вместо "это неправильно" сначала подумать "чего я здесь не понимаю?")
Создатели машин создали их для передвижения. Цель, намерение, усилие было  - создать средства передвижения и результат - средство передвижения. Как говорил Будда, камма - это усилие ума (четана).

А цель актера, о котором идет речь - именно, чтобы все веселились и балдели.

Замечаете разницу? Одно дело, что вы тащили шкаф и, не заметив, придавили ногу другому, а другое, если вы специально, чтобы придавить ему ногу, опустили на неё шкаф.

----------


## Zom

> Мотивация может хорошая была, типа да посмотрите вокруг идиоты, а они от этого ржут и беззаботно пьянеют. 
> Можно ли в этом случае актера отмазать от ада?


Ну вот вообще по-идее именно мотивация и должна решать главнейшую роль.
Однако в сутте про неё ничего не сказано. Не совсем понятно, ради чего развлекал актер - ради того, чтобы другим было весело, или с неблагим умыслом - чтобы все "отупели" от его дурости -)




> А цель актера, о котором идет речь - именно, чтобы все веселились и балдели.
> 
> Замечаете разницу?


Вообщем-то согласен. Но есть одно НО.. мотивация - если брать глобально - чтобы людям было хорошо. И в том и в другом случае (актерство и транспорт) людям хорошо. Мотивация благая и в одном и в другом случае...

Ах да. И еще кстати. Среди занятий для мирян, которыми Будда не советовал заниматься, нет актёрства/музицирования/т.д...

----------


## Fritz

Мысль о ступенчатом перерождении актёров [тех времён ]в мире животных была в брахманизме в добуддийские времена. В брахманистских источниках актёры сравниваются с обезьянами. Если включить логику этой сутты, то актёр даже если не будет выступать , то попадёт в ад, т.к. страсти публики будут разожжены другим актёром либо публика останеётся с уже имеющимися страстями.
Повторюсь, ступенчатые попадания в ад или ещё куда-нибудь, скачкообразно, противоречат учению Будды и логике.
В лучшем случае, это утверждение в сутте - метафора с упайей.

----------


## sergey

> Мотивация может хорошая была, типа да посмотрите вокруг идиоты, а они от этого ржут и беззаботно пьянеют.
> Можно ли в этом случае актера отмазать от ада?


Neroli, вы задаете сложные вопросы. Собственно, я считаю, что из слов сутты (часть которых привел До), именно следует, что если артист не "опьянять беззаботностью" пытается (и если содержание представления действительно такое), то он не попадает под эти слова, т.е. речь не идет о нем.
Вопрос только в том, как и насколько в искусстве всё намешано, и каково реально его воздействие на нас.

Я например, конечно (для других м.б. это совсем не конечно?) смотрю и развлекательные фильмы, и боевики. Но есть фильмы, которые точно заставляют задуматься. Например, "Восхождение" Ларисы Шепитько, или вообще многие хорошие фильмы.

Именно поэтому я и перевел и привел эту фразу Будды, что в ней очень конкретно сказано про поступок: "Таким образом актер (скоморох) сам опьяненный [видимо весельем и т.д.] и беззаботный, опьянив и заразив беззаботностью других, с распадом тела, после смерти рождается в месте, которое называется адом смеха."

----------


## Zom

Nirdosh Yogino 

Учите матчасть - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....040.than.html
(Vipaka Sutta Anguttara Nikaya 8.40)

----------


## Zom

> Со мной в институте (МФТИ), только на другом факультете, учился приятель. Рассказывал случай. Говорит, у них было обыкновение в общаге в комнате собирались, рассказывали истории, смеялись (ну, в общем это наверное у всех так). И вот однажды один из них, как он говорит, засмеялся, все уже остановились, а он все смеется и не может остановиться. Вызвали скорую из психбольницы ("двадцатки"). Так что и такие случаи бывают.


А я другую тему слышал - если закопать человека в песок (в вертикальном положении) и одну голову оставить, то когда ему расскажут анекдот, он будет в недоумении, но смеяться не сможет, потому что смех провоцируется за счет сокращения мышц живота, а в его положении это невозможно. Якобы такой эксперимент ставился. -)

Но к теме:




> Именно поэтому я и перевел и привел эту фразу Будды, что в ней очень конкретно сказано про поступок: "Таким образом актер (скоморох) сам опьяненный [видимо весельем и т.д.] и беззаботный, опьянив и заразив беззаботностью других, с распадом тела, после смерти рождается в месте, которое называется адом смеха."


Вероятно действительно дело в его самой умственной установке в момент спектакля. Если он сам по-актерски безумен, и это безумство передается другим - это и ведет в неблагой удел. Далее в следующей сутте о воине тоже указывается фраза о том, что "воин намерен лишить других жизни, желая, чтобы других не было" (при это участвуя в бою). И это ведёт его в неблагой удел (если его тут же убивают).
В таком случае, если ты сам не находишься в состоянии "опьянения безумством", но другие считают тебя именно таким [и даже заражаются безумством] - то в таком случае, видимо, нет неблагих для тебя последствий. Однако поскольку актеры обычно умеют все переживать "реально", то это дает им отнюдь не виртуальные плоды...

----------


## sergey

Nirdosh Yogino, вот еще про камму мой самопальный перевод МН135 (Меньшая сутта разбора деяний).

----------


## До

> А если другие не заражаются? Ну может не цепляет никого. Актеру куда, всё равно в ад? Вообще странно, что то, где переродится актер, зависит от того, как на него реагируют. Если актер одно хотел показать, а все, гляда на него опьянели и обеззаботились, то ему куда?


А не странно, что речь должны понимать? Наверное человек говорит сознательно то что он говорит. Так же навернео и с актером, он говорит своим искусством сознательно некую мысль. (Кстати оскорблять архата, который совсем не обидится, это более неблагой поступок чем не архата.)

Правильно говорит sergey, про пропаганду ложных взглядов, перефразируя - речь идет о пропаганде ложных *идеалов*, (это то, чем занимается искусство), а не просто актер мол делает что-то себе на коленке, а люди вдруг ни с того, ни с сего на него прореагировали. Если актер не пропагандирует _ложные идеалы_, то он и не зарабатывает такую тяжелую карму.

Тут не важно цепляет или не цепляет, а важно, что актер делает пропаганду ложных идеалов и неблагого, взращивает неблагие качества. А во-вторых, что эта пропаганда эффективна и затрагивает много человек.





> Сообщение от Zom  
> С таким раскладом вообщем-то практически всех ад ждёт. Родителей, например, потому что играют с детьми в глупые детские игры, что делают их "опянёнными и безрассудными". 
> 
> Нет это другая совсем ситуация. Это глупость у родителей, в мир животных скорей всего.


Эти игры не глупые, а наоборот развивающие.





> А цель актера, о котором идет речь - именно, чтобы все веселились и балдели.





> Ну вот вообще по-идее именно мотивация и должна решать главнейшую роль. Однако в сутте про неё ничего не сказано. Не совсем понятно, ради чего развлекал актер - ради того, чтобы другим было весело, или с неблагим умыслом - чтобы все "отупели" от его дурости -)


Там это сказано в вопросе начальника труппы.



> "Venerable sir, I have heard that it has been passed down by the ancient teaching lineage of actors that 'When an actor on the stage, in the midst of a festival, *makes people laugh & gives them delight with his imitation of reality*, then with the breakup of the body, after death, he is reborn in the company of the laughing devas.' What does the Blessed One have to say about that?"


Актер - смешит и доставляет удовольствие имитацией реальности.
Про такого актера Будда отвечает, что во-первых у зрителей усиливаются клеши от того, что он показывает, во-вторых этот актер сам опьянён и невнимателен и делает других такими-же. Вот такой актер идет в ад смеха.
Как именно выглядели эти постановки, что именно они там показывали - не известно. Может в комментариях есть? Я представляю что-то типа индийских фильмов.
И считаю, что не любой актер заслуживает такого, а только пропагандирующий страсть, жадность, ненависть и ложные взгляды (отрицание последстий поступков).
Актер он чему-то учит своим искусством, что-то говорит, так что можно по аналогии считать, что он говорит некую речь, так вот важно _что именно_ он говорит. А не просто так как он актёр (оратор), то в ад.




> Мотивация может хорошая была, типа да посмотрите вокруг идиоты, а они от этого ржут и беззаботно пьянеют. Можно ли в этом случае актера отмазать от ада?


Тоесть актер покажывает сценку из джатаки про бодхисатту, а все её воспринимают как - хорошо воровать, хорошо убивать, и последствий не будет?

----------


## До

> Сообщение от Nirdosh Yogino
> 
> 
> Ммм товарищи форумчане, а можно узнать, где можно прочитать, что в Буддизме карма это "что Бог(== кармический механизм) покарает за грехи наши"? потому что что не пост а именно такое понимание кармического механизма. *Вроде в Буддизме, когда речь идет о карме, делается упор на привычные состояния ума - привык убивать будешь убивать, привык есть много, будешь много есть... а не что "покарает Аллах неверных"* ) ЗЫ: Речь не про Аллаха и Бога а про принцип. Это просто выражения, которые смог подобрать)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Вы написали выше, что кармический механизм действует по принципу привычки, что жделал человек, то он и продолжает делать. И что в той сутте так и написано, открываем сутту:



> "Telling falsehoods — when indulged in, developed, & pursued — is something that leads to hell, leads to rebirth as a common animal, leads to the realm of the hungry shades. The slightest of all the results coming from telling falsehoods is that, when one becomes a human being, it leads to being falsely accused.


Произнесение лжи - если радует, взращивается и преследуется - это то, что приводит в ад, *приводит к рождению обычным животным*, приводит в мир голодных духов.

Какие животные привыкли лгать? Я что-то не припомню разговаривающих животных. А так же животных пересказывающих слухи, пустословящих, грубо разговаривающих, пьющих алкогольные напитки.

Видимо механизм кармы не совсем такой как вы описали?

----------


## Huandi

> В таком случае, например, создателям практически всех компьютерных игр тоже дорога в ад заказана.
> То есть тут работает пословица "благими намерениями......"
> 
> Хотел как лучше - а получилось не блестяще.


Zom! Слово "заказана" в таком контексте означает "запрещена", "недоступна". Вы написали, что Бекмамбетову и создателям игр в ад попасть никак нельзя, у них это не получится.

Вы, видно, перепутали с другим значением "заказана" - как заказывают ужин в ресторане?  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Вы, видно, перепутали с другим значением "заказана" - как заказывают ужин в ресторане?


Да, именно в последнем значении я написал, разумеется -)

----------


## До

Попрубую с другого конца.



> Ммм товарищи форумчане, а можно узнать, где можно прочитать, что в Буддизме карма это "что Бог(== кармический механизм) покарает за грехи наши"? потому что что не пост а именно такое понимание кармического механизма.


В каких постах вы такое заметили?

Классическая формула памятования каммы:

_"'I am the owner of my actions (kamma), heir to my actions, born of my actions, related through my actions, and have my actions as my arbitrator. Whatever I do, for good or for evil, to that will I fall heir'..._ AN 5.57

Я владелец моих поступков (_камма_), наследник моих поступков, рожден моими поступками, родственник через мои поступки, *мои поступки мой судья*. Что бы я ни делал доброе или злое, этого я буду наследником. ...

Судья карает за грехи? Вот Будда говорит, что камма - мой судья.




> Вроде в Буддизме, когда речь идет о карме, делается упор на привычные состояния ума - привык убивать будешь убивать, привык есть много, будешь много есть... а не что "покарает Аллах неверных" )


Тоесть по сути ошибки нет, а есть лишь разница в некоем упоре?
В буддизме когда говорится о карме упор делается на том, что благие поступки приводят к благому плоду (рождению), а неблагие к неблагому. И что это воздаяние неминуемо.




> 15. (i) "Now, Ananda, there is the person who has killed living beings here... has had wrong view. And on the dissolution of the body, after death, he reappears in the states of deprivation, in an unhappy destination, in perdition, in hell.7 But (perhaps) the evil kamma producing his suffering was done by him earlier, or the evil kamma producing his suffering was done by him later, or wrong view was undertaken and completed by him at the time of his death.8 And that was why, on the dissolution of the body, after death, he reappeared in the states of deprivation, in an unhappy destination, in perdition, in hell. But since he has killed living beings here... has had wrong view, he will feel the result of that here and now, or in his next rebirth, or in some subsequent existence.
> 
> 16. (ii) "Now there is the person who has killed living beings here... has had wrong view. And on the dissolution of the body, after death, he reappears in a happy destination, in the heavenly world.9 But (perhaps) the good kamma producing his happiness was done by him earlier, or the good kamma producing his happiness was done by him later, or right view was undertaken and completed by him at the time of his death. And that was why, on the dissolution of the body, after death, he reappeared in a happy destination, in the heavenly world. *But since he has killed living beings here... has had wrong view, he will feel the result of that here and now, or in his next rebirth, or in some subsequent existence.*
>  MN 136


В выделенном фрагменте относящемся к случаю когда грешник перерождается в раю, говорится - но так как он здесь убивал живых существ [или совершал другие неблагие поступки из списка десяти] - он ощутит плод этого здесь и сейчас, или в следующем рождении, или в каком-то из последующих существований.

Тоесть ощутит обязательно, неминуемо.

----------


## До

> Что я не понимаю?


Вы говорите, что что-то не так с тем как люди говорят о карме в этом треде. Вы конечно не можете внятно сформулировать _что именно_ не так, но ясно, что оно не так. Вас пучит, вы смеетесь говоря об этом.




> что если человек гонялся за деньгами или сексуальными удовольствиями, то в аду у него тоже самое будет?


Я понял что вы так думаете. Это не правильно, в аду так не будет.

Ситуацию ещё осложняет то, что вы говорите то правильно, то не правильно. Поэтому вам трудно пояснять. Например вы вдруг стали различать внешние проявления и состояния ума, а потом снова перестали.




> только он удовлетворения не будет получать и это будет повторяться постоянно и он не сможет из этого выйти никак?


Нет не так. Не понятно - считаете вы так сами или нет. (Вот вы по форме задаете вопрос со знаком вопроса, а потом говорите, что так говорят Учителя, не понятно к чему это относится.)




> Учителя об этом говорят, вроде все понятно и ясно.


Судя по тому, что вы это-же видите и по ссылкам на сутты, но в которых этого не говорится, делаю вывод, что и Учителя такого может и не говорили, просто вы их так поняли.

Тем более какие Учителя? На форуме полно людей, которые учатся буддизму у кого угодно только не у буддийских учителей. Откуда мне знать про каких учителей вы говорите?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Недавно как раз цитировал эти сутты в одном треде.
> 
> Тут интересно про актера. Актер сначала думает так - традиция утверждает, что актер, который веселит и радует зрителей, (тоесть вроде как делает свое дело хорошо), перерождается в раю смеющихся богов. Но будда меняет критерии оценки - не важно веселит и радует ли актер, а важно, что он усиливает клеши у зрителей. Таким образом актер сам являясь опянённым и безрассудным, делав такими других рождается в аду смеха. А если добавляется _ложное воззрение_, тоесть вера в то, что он этим _заслуживает_ рождение среди богов, то это меняет ситуацию на или ад, или животное.


Действительно странно с этим ложным возрением. Получается, если бы не было ложного возрения, то точно в ад, а если есть - то уже появляется вероятность переродиться животным, что все-таки лучше ада, то есть ложное возрение вытягивает на более хорошее прерождение  :Confused:

----------


## До

А точно животные лучше ада? Вроде все три локи - нижние.
Не знаю как в Тхераваде, но лока асуров считается ниже локи людей, хотя они обычно перечисляются сразу после богов.

----------


## Вова Л.

Ну по колличеству страданий животным явно попроще. Да и время пребывания в теле животного тоже несопоставимо со временем жизни адского существа.

----------


## Huandi

Видимо, ад следует считать в чем-то лучше, чем рождение животным. К тому же, речь идет о специализированном аде. В аду существо может даже осознанно проявлять сострадание (что сделал бодхисаттва (будущий Шакьямуни) в одной из джатак).

----------


## Вова Л.

> Видимо, ад следует считать в чем-то лучше, чем рождение животным. К тому же, речь идет о специализированном аде. В аду существо может даже осознанно проявлять сострадание (что сделал бодхисаттва (будущий Шакьямуни) в одной из джатак).


В Джатаках, кажется, есть и примеры когда будда, переродившись животным проявлял сострадание. Никогда не слышал, что ад - лучше, чем перерождение животным. Мы не можем это утверждать только, чтобы объяснить какие-то непонятные для нас вещи в одной из сутт.

----------


## Huandi

Из контекста обсуждаемой сутты как раз следует, что животным родиться хуже, чем в смешном аду.




> Мы не можем это утверждать только, чтобы объяснить какие-то непонятные для нас вещи в одной из сутт.


Как раз и можем. Это самое нормальное основание для экзегетики.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Из контекста обсуждаемой сутты как раз следует, что животным родиться хуже, чем в смешном аду.


Не следует. Возможно, в сутте подразумевается, что если человек делает что-то неправильно, но все-таки имеет уверенность, что поступает правильно, то это немного смягчает карму (в данном случае вместо ада - перерождение животным). По-моему, было бы довольно логично.

----------


## Huandi

> Возможно, в сутте подразумевается, что если человек делает что-то неправильно, но все-таки имеет уверенность, что поступает правильно, то это немного смягчает карму (в данном случае вместо ада - перерождение животным). По-моему, было бы довольно логично.


Не вижу в такой позиции логики. Будда явно ругает именно воззрение, ведь актер задал вопрос как раз о нем, и в результате становится монахом. Просто актер - в смешной ад. Актер с воззрением, что станет богом - в ад (уже без упоминания смеха) или животным. Вывод - смешной ад лучше, чем животным.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Не вижу в такой позиции логики. Будда явно ругает именно воззрение, ведь актер задал вопрос как раз о нем, и в результате становится монахом. Просто актер - в смешной ад. Актер с воззрением, что станет богом - в ад (уже без упоминания смеха) или животным. Вывод - смешной ад лучше, чем животным.


Странно, а я вижу. Известно, что основное - это мотивация. У человека мотивация, что он что-то хорошее делает, так сказать копит заслуги для хорошего перерождения. В результате - хоть и попадает в низшие миры ввиду неправильных возрений, но все-таки не так глубоко. По поводу того, какие из участей тяжелее Цонкапа в Ламриме пишет:



> Наиболее трудно переносимые из страданий сан-
> сары—страдания дурной участи, а из них невыноси-
> мейшие—страдания ада: страдание от непрерывного
> прокалывания в течение одного дня тремястами ост-
> рых пик не сравнится даже с ничтожной частью
> самого малого страдания в аду.


Так что, по-моему, очевидно, что попадание в ад - самое тяжелое, что может случиться, особенно если учесть, что там можно зависнуть на целые кальпы. Так что не вижу оснований считать, что пребывание в аду лучше перерождения животным. Особенно учитывая, что из аргументов в данном случае только то, что какие-то наши представления не потерпят пересмотра.

Конечно, возможно, что этот смешной ад - какой-то особенный и не такой страшный, как остальные, или что перевод этого состояния словом "ад" - не совсем правилен. Тогда неплохо было бы почитать какие-то описания этого ада в каноне. Лично я ничего не нашел. Поэтому пока что исхожу из предположения, что раз "ад", значит хуже, чем животным.

----------


## Huandi

Ады разнообразны, есть локальные, специализированные и т.п. Ничего нет странного, что некоторый вид адов может быть лучше, а другие хуже. В иерархии миров нет строгого определения, что одни из них обязательно хуже других. Например, совсем не трудно найти родившегося человеком, но страдающего гораздо больше некоторых животных.  Актер ведь никого не убивает, не совершает совсем уж плохие действия, чтобы "заслужить" всякие там прокалывания.

----------


## Буль

В моём понимании "театрал" - это любитель театра, а не театральный актёр.

----------


## До

> Из контекста обсуждаемой сутты как раз следует, что животным родиться хуже, чем в смешном аду.


Я всегда считал (и считаю), что ад это более тяжкое рождение, чем животных. А так же считал (и считаю), что ложное воззрение приводит в ад, тоесть _утяжеляет_ карму. Но эти две сутты не очень ложатся на этот взгляд, попробую их проинтерпретировать, чтоб с ним согласовать.

Вспомним третью сутту про собакоаскета. Собакоаскет если не имеет воззрения, то идет в локу животных (не как у этих двух), а если имет, то так-же к животным или в ад. Критерий по которому в случае наличия воззрения определяется в ад или к животным такой - если достиг совершенства в аскетизме, то к животным, а если нет, то в ад.



> Now there are two destinations for one with wrong view, I say: hell or the animal womb. So, Punna, if his dog duty is *perfected*, it will lead him to the company of dogs; if it is not, it will lead him to hell.


Я предполагаю, что тот же самый критерий действует и в случае актера и война.

Лока "по умолчанию", для аскета - животные, для война - ад (из-за клеши ненависти), для комика - ад (возможно из-за взращивания неведения). Но если добавляется воззрение, то ситуация кардинально меняется.

Насколько я понял функцию ада, то это параноидальное состояние, часто в описаниях адов в них находятся приверженцы ложных религий где они практикуют свои бессмысленные практики доводимые до абсурда и испытывая при этом неимоверные страдания. Тоесть можно предположить, что там они пытаются достичь совершенства в своих ложных практиках. Так же и при наличии воззрения, человек пытается его реализовать, тоесть достичь в нем совершенства. Пока человек еще не довел свою практику соответствующую воззрению до совершенства он в ней практикуется.

Теперь возвращаясь к актеру и войну. Если актер смешит не просто так, а реализуя воззрение, но еще его не реализовал, то он попадает в ад до тех пор пока он его там не реализует. Когда же он его реализовывает - доводит до совершенства, то он убеждается, что этой практикой он не достигает цели, не достигает благоприятный миров, а достигает только нижних миров. Следовательно он разочаровывается в этой практике и воззрении. После такого разочарования он выполнив свою адскую миссию попадает в локу животных.

Если воин сражается не просто из ненависти, а вдохновляясь воззрением, то и в аду он не просто реализует гневные склонности (как если бы воззрения небыло), но совершенствуется в воззрении. Когда он разочаровывается в воззрении, то прекращается его главный стимул и интерес к практике войны.

----------


## Fritz

Ложное воззрение у всех, кроме будд. В крайнем случае, вошедших в поток. Выходит, все постоянно "идут в ад" и  с предельно давних времён. По 6 млрд. людей этого не скажешь.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Теперь возвращаясь к актеру и войну. Если актер смешит не просто так, а реализуя воззрение, но еще его не реализовал, то он попадает в ад до тех пор пока он его там не реализует. Когда же он его реализовывает - доводит до совершенства, то он убеждается, что этой практикой он не достигает цели, не достигает благоприятный миров, а достигает только нижних миров. Следовательно он разочаровывается в этой практике и воззрении. После такого разочарования он выполнив свою адскую миссию попадает в локу животных.


Так а что это объясняет? Разве актер, считающий, что переродится среди смеющихся богов "реализовал" это воззрение? Он же не видит, что не достигнет благоприятных миров. Чего же он тогда будет перерождаться животным, а не в аду (если следовать Вашей логике).

----------


## До

> Ложное воззрение у всех, кроме будд. В крайнем случае, вошедших в поток. Выходит, все постоянно "идут в ад" и  с предельно давних времён. По 6 млрд. людей этого не скажешь.


Думаю ложное воззрение редко у кого есть.

Воззрение, во-первых, это смысл практики святости (от смысла и практики освобождения, до обретения благого рождения). Не все реализуют какую-то сверхцель, а только религиозные люди. Не все пытаются достичь какой-то святости, освобождения или божественного рождения. Если человек не религиозный, то он просто живёт без всяких воззрений, преследуя чувственные удовольствия. Не совершая поступков из духовно-идеологических побуждений.





> Так а что это объясняет? Разве актер, считающий, что переродится среди смеющихся богов "реализовал" это воззрение? Он же не видит, что не достигнет благоприятных миров. Чего же он тогда будет перерождаться животным, а не в аду (если следовать Вашей логике).


К сожалению не понял вашего возражения, перечитал свой текст - вроде все понятно и подробно расписано. На основе сутты про _собакоаскета_ - кто не реализовал В., тот рождается в аду, кто реализвал - животным. Реализовавший и потому разочаровавшийся, меняет образ действий и поэтому прекращает рождение в аду. Тоесть наличие воззрения, это _условие_ рождения в аду. Пока оно не совершенно оно _есть_ как условие, как только оно дошло до совершенства, я предполагаю, что оно уничтожается так как человек в нем разочаровывается, оставляет его, а раз нет воззрения, то нет и условия рождения в аду.

Но это предположение, а разве нет в комментарии к суттам подробного поясняния про эти три случая? (Вопрос к тем кто знает пали.)

----------


## Вова Л.

> К сожалению не понял вашего возражения, перечитал свой текст - вроде все понятно и подробно расписано. На основе сутты про _собакоаскета_ - кто не реализовал В., тот рождается в аду, кто реализвал - животным. Реализовавший и потому разочаровавшийся, меняет образ действий и поэтому прекращает рождение в аду. Тоесть наличие воззрения, это _условие_ рождения в аду. Пока оно не совершенно оно _есть_ как условие, как только оно дошло до совершенства, я предполагаю, что оно уничтожается так как человек в нем разочаровывается, оставляет его, а раз нет воззрения, то нет и условия рождения в аду.


Будда говорил, что при наличии возрения у артиста - перерождение в аду, или животным. Противопоставлялось это случаю отсутствия воззрения. Нигде про совершенство воззрения не говорилось. Мое возражение как раз этого и касалось. Если человек считает, что переродится богом (о чем и шла речь в сутте), то где же тут разочарование в воззрении и т.д. Тут как раз воззрение в полном расцвете. Поэтому было не совсем понятно, что объясняет Ваша аргументация. 




> Если человек не религиозный, то он просто живёт без всяких воззрений, преследуя чувственные удовольствия. Не совершая поступков из духовно-идеологических побуждений.


Религиозность для воззрений не обязательна. К примеру, отсутствие веры в закон причины и следствия (на моральном, а не материальном уровне) - есть неправильное воззрение. Для того, чтобы его иметь совсем не обязательно быть религиозным.

----------


## Поляков

> ...на что Будда отвечает, что такой актёр отправляется в ад после смерти, в том случае, если провоцирует неблагие состояния ума у публики.


Вот на этой точке соприкосновения можно строить буддийско-христианский диалог.  :Big Grin:  Христиане, если помните, лицедеев запрещали отпевать и хоронили их за оградами кладбищ. Нечего отвлекать народ от молитвы. А мусульмане вобще молодцы - замочили режиссера Тео Ван Гога. Нечего непотребщину снимать, понимаешь.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergey

to Вова Л., До и другим участникам обсуждения про результаты актерства и ложных взглядов в отношении актерства.
Не так давно на e-sangha обсуждалась эта же тема. Я лично думаю так, и по-моему пара участников (один точно) написали там примерно то же: по-моему Будда говорит про последствия каждого из двух действий. Быть актером - это одно действие и у него такие-то результаты и последствия. Иметь ложные взгляды - это другое действие и у него - свои результаты и последствия. В фразе про результаты ложных взглядов Будда кстати не уточняет, в отношении чего ложные взгляды.



> "...that is his wrong view. Now, there are two destinations for a person with wrong view, I tell you: either hell or the animal womb."


Приблизительно: _"... - это его ложные взгляды. И есть, я учу, два места, куда попадает человек (purisapuggalassa), придерживающийся ложных взглядов - ад или мир животных."_

to shubhar, по-моему вы неправильно поняли тему обсуждения. Речь идет не о подавлении эмоций, а о конкретной сутте и о результатах определенных действий. Вы сутру-то саму прочитали кстати?  :Smilie: 
Я правда в одном сообщении не очень удачно выразился, когда противопоставил "развлекательное" кино и фильмы, которые заставляют задуматься. В сутте говорится об опьяненности, беспечности и я имел в виду представления, фильмы и тд., которые провоцируют эту опьяненность, беспечность, бездумность и те, которые этого не делают. Это вообще, общая тема, это же относится не только к кино, а вообще ко всей нашей жизни.
Про подавление чувств здесь речи вообще не шло. А вообще, рекомендую прочитать саму сутту.

----------


## Ондрий

> to shubhar, по-моему вы неправильно поняли тему обсуждения. Речь идет не о подавлении эмоций, а о конкретной сутте и о результатах определенных действий. Вы сутру-то саму прочитали кстати?


Я и не говорил о подавлении, вы это придумали сами.... Тема фактически сводится к оценке условий, при которых возникают омрачения. (бусидо актера). К этому можно причислить подавляющее большинство и писателей и всю литературу "которая не про-буддизм". И вообще - чем бы ты не занимался, если не "буддизмом" - то опаньки тебе в конечном итоге.. В принципе все верно. (с т.з. ПК)

----------


## sergey

> Я и не говорил о подавлении, вы это придумали сами..


Я так понял ваши слова:



> запретить все эти лицедейские смайлики, как побуждающие читателей к эмоциям.


------------------------



> К этому можно причислить подавляющее большинство и писателей и всю литературу "которая не про-буддизм".


Ну, это ваша личная оценка. Пушкин, например, свое творчество оценивал иначе:



> И долго буду тем любезен я народу,
> Что чувства добрые я лирой пробуждал,
> Что в мой жестокий век восславил я Свободу 
> И милость к падшим призывал.


А я считаю, что в искусстве обычно присутствует разное, в разных произведениях - в разных пропорциях и при чтении стоит "разделять молоко и воду".




> И вообще - чем бы ты не занимался, если не "буддизмом" - то опаньки тебе в конечном итоге.. В принципе все верно. (с т.з. ПК)


Можно развернуть эту мысль?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я считаю актер не может родиться в аду если он конкретно ничего плохого не делает. В таком случае и Киану Ривз и Стивен Сигал тоже падуд в ад.
Что касается солдат, то допустим Шантидева сказал что если солдаты защищают родину, своих детей и матерей, то они нее получат дурного перерождения, поскольку они не отнимали жизнь со злым намерением, а защищали слабых от врагов которые пришли с дурным намерением.

Мне часто сниться Великая Отечественная Война, что я сражаюсь с фашистами и все такое, что мне очень жалко немцев, но приходиться подрывать эти тигры и стрелять в людей. Видимо это очень сильный отпечаток из прошлого перерождения, когда мне пришлось добровольцем иди на фронт защищать нашу Родину потому что так надо.
Если я действительно тот, кем меня считают некоторые люди, то все совпадает, потому что тот лама в 1941 ушел защищать нашу страну и у него было много медалей и орденов, а после ВОВ он снова стал монахом и имел много учеников.
Как видите в ады  никто не упал.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я так понял ваши слова:
> 
> >>запретить все эти лицедейские смайлики, как побуждающие читателей к эмоциям. 
> ------------------------
> 
> Ну, это ваша личная оценка. Пушкин, например, свое творчество оценивал иначе:


Это была шутка. Смайликов я не ставил, чтобы не противоречить "предложению" (смайлик-улыбка).. Поздравляю! Вы уже не реагируете на лицедейство и не смеетесь! (смайлик-очень-шырокая-улыба-переходящая-в-хихи)

Пушкин себя может оценивать как ему угодно. А есть наставления на этот счет - к пустословию и праздности причисляется чтение светской литературы.

----------


## До

> Как видите в ады  никто не упал.


Не обязательно сразу рождаться в аду, Будда говорит - сейчас, в следующем рождении или в каком-то из следующих рождений (MN 136). Сразу в ад только в случае т.н. _беспросветных_ проступков. Плюс есть ещё темно-светлая карма, это когда у смешанных (_injurious & uninjurious_) поступков плод - рождение в смешанном мире и испытание смешанных ощущений - про него Будда говорит, что так бывает некоторых богов, людей и существ нижних миров (AN 4.232).

Плюс если вы великий бодхисаттва-махасаттва, то видимо легко управляете своими перерождениями, а учите не бояться _убивать_ простых людей.

----------


## До

> Будда говорил, что при наличии возрения у артиста - перерождение в аду, или животным. Противопоставлялось это случаю отсутствия воззрения. Нигде про совершенство воззрения не говорилось.


Говорилось в другой сутте, про другого аскета. Я предположил, что это относится и к артисту:



> Я предполагаю, что тот же самый критерий действует и в случае актера и война.






> Мое возражение как раз этого и касалось. Если человек считает, что переродится богом (о чем и шла речь в сутте), то где же тут разочарование в воззрении и т.д. Тут как раз воззрение в полном расцвете. Поэтому было не совсем понятно, что объясняет Ваша аргументация.


Я *не понимаю* о чем вы спрашиваете, вроде всё уже объяснил несколько раз и подробно. Попробую ещё раз наугад вам написать: разочарование наступает в аду, когда человек доводит его до совершенства и убеждается, что воззрение напрасное и не приводит к благому рождению.





> Религиозность для воззрений не обязательна. К примеру, отсутствие веры в закон причины и следствия (на моральном, а не материальном уровне) - есть неправильное воззрение. Для того, чтобы его иметь совсем не обязательно быть религиозным.


Я считаю, что воззрение*, это не просто отсутствие веры в верное (буддийское воззрение), а именно его активное отрицание, тогда это ложное воззрение. Если же человек просто не знает верного воззрения или сомневается, то это не воззрение. Т.е. отсутствие воззрения, это не воззрение.

Критерий я тут могу _предположить_ такой - если человек просто стремится к чувственным удовольствиям, то это это человек без воззрения, а если он хоть как-то стремится его (воззрение) _реализовать_, то это человек с воззрением. Если он стремится реализовать _идею_ и эта идея о святости, благом рождении или освобождении, то это воззрение. Если он практикует некую специальную религиозную/духовную практику, дисциплину, то он реализует воззрение, а значит его имеет.

Так что отрицание кармы, чтоб стать ложным воззрением должно быть не просто сомнением или не знанием кармического закона, а быть принципиальным отрицанием, иметь практические выводы, влиять на дисциплину. Если этого нет, то это просто отсутствие верного воззрения.

Если у обычного человека не знающего буддийской кармы, попросить описать своё воззрение, то он ведь не сможет описать того чего нет. Он скорей всего скажет, что просто живёт. А вот если человек активно отрицает и опровергает буддадхарму, то тут уже да, у него есть воззрения, или если человек аскет (философ) и не зная дхармы сам придумал свою идею кармы, то тут тоже есть воззрение.
____
* ps. Поправка, это говорилось без учета класса воззрений _саккая-диттхи_, которые являются просто различными само-отождествлениями со скандхами. Возможно есть разичие на бытовые воззрения, (которые даже не замечаются) и философско-йогические идеи? И соответственно первые, это просто общая основа омрачений и страдания, а вторые это уже серьезные проступки приводящие в ад.

----------


## Fritz

Не очень хороший критерий - стремиться куда либо без воззрения невозможно. Активности-то откуда взяться?

----------


## До

> Не очень хороший критерий - стремиться куда либо без воззрения невозможно. Активности-то откуда взяться?


Существа стремятся к удовольствиям и избегают страдания. Кстати говоря путы воззрения (_диттхи-самйоджана_) грубое омрачение, которое легче устранить, чем путы чувственных удовольствий (_кама-самйоджана_). Только анагамин смог уничтожить _кама-самйоджану_.

Может быть вы имеете ввиду намерение? Без намерения действовать невозможно. Но намерение, это не воззрение.

---

Правда &#209;anasuci Bhikkhu пишет про танху: http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Academy/9280/go-a1.htm



> But this is not all: we are told only the individual holding neither the annihilationist nor the eternalist views experiences sensuality craving. But we learn from the Suttas that no one less than the sekha -- one who has attained direct vision of the Dhamma -- is free from these two views (the sekha has sammaditthi), and that the *puthujjana, the commoner, who does not have direct vision of the Dhamma, always holds one or the other of these views (see, e.g., Mulapariyaya Sutta*, Majjhima i,1).


Написано, что _путхуджана_ (не буддист) всегда имеет какое-либо из двух ошибочных воззрений, со ссылкой на http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....001.than.html сутту. Однако я такого там не вижу. Хотя и сама статья довольно критическая по отношению традиционной Тхеравады (Вишуддхимагги Буддагосы), так что доверия такой статье особого нет.

----------


## До

> До, так получается, что всё, что вы называли не воззрением, является воззрением. Всё, что вы говорите про Дхарму вполне подпадает под ложное воззрение. Физика Дхарме не противоречит, она вообще никакая, ни ложная ни истинная. И мы не можем решать какие поступки хорошие или плохие, т.к. несвободны, т.е. решение определяется тем, от чего мы освобождаемся. Не можем также определить авторитет - будда ли этот человек или нет. Воззрение Анатхапиндики физике не противоречит.


Я не имел ввиду, что они противоречат, а как раз наоборот - они не противоречат так как физика, это совсем из другой сферы деятельности, она не о святости, но о обретении благого рождения, не о различении благого и неблагого, не о обретении освобождения.

К сожалению вы один из тех, кого я не могу понять, но надеюсь вы меня понимаете, хотя судя по тому, что вы мне отвечаете тоже нет.

---

По поводу наличия воззрений у кого-то кроме йогов, аскетов и философов, тоесть у простых, не религиозных людей - я ошибался, так как не учитывал такой класс воззрений как воззрения отождествления со скандхами, т.н. _саккая-диттхи_. В таком случае действительно оказывается, что ложное воззрение есть у всех, кроме _вошедших в поток_ и выше, _саккая-диттхи_ как раз и есть первая из пут, которые они уничтожают. Значит не все воззрения приводят в ад (как я считал), а только некоторые особо вредные - нигилизм и пр.





> И так и не понятно осталось, каков механизм возникновения поддержания и распада идей-кредо или воззрений. Как одно и тоже приводит к разным определяющим целям (истинным или ложным)?


К сожалению не понимаю ваш вопрос, а следовательно и не могу дать точный ответ.

----------


## sergey

Не очень понял, что вы, shubhar, хотели сказать в этой теме. Сначала вы, когда шло обсуждение того, с какими целями артист например веселит и Zom написал



> Не совсем понятно, ради чего развлекал актер - ради того, чтобы другим было весело, или с неблагим умыслом - чтобы все "отупели" от его дурости -)


 вы заметили 


> .... судя по многочисленным каналам ТВ (особенно СТС, МТV, и аналоги), именно так оно и есть.


Т.е. здесь речь идет о намерениях артистов и посыле представления, в русле того, как была высказана мысль, что имеет значение, что именно выдает артист со сцены.
Но чуть позже в теме вы уже пишете



> Прям "Имя Розы" какое-то ...
> Кто хихикнет, тому йаду!
> Предложение - для подфорума "Тхеравада" запретить все эти лицедейские смайлики, как побуждающие читателей к эмоциям.


Т.е. обвиняете, будто тут нападают на любой смех и борются с эмоциями. И выглядит это так будто вы с этим разумеется не согласны и над местными тхеравадинами посмеиваетесь. Т.е. по сравнению с первой репликой вы уже тред оцениваете совсем по другому, будто уже не замечаете, что делалось различение того, что и как представляется.

Но еще позже вы пишете



> Пушкин себя может оценивать как ему угодно. А есть наставления на этот счет - к пустословию и праздности причисляется чтение светской литературы.


Как я понимаю, это вы говорите не о тхеравадинских наставлениях, а о тибетских. И как понять насмешку над тхеравадинами и ваши  какие-то странные (для меня) высказывания здесь в адрес канонических сутт, если вы всю литературу вообще относите к пустословию?

Т.е. для меня это выглядит как высказывание разных, вплоть до противоположных точек зрения одним человеком в одной теме.

to До: До, насчет правильных и ложных взглядов, а вы забыли или по каким-то другим причинам не упомянули Маха чаттарисака сутту? Там ведь Будда разъясняет ложные взгляды и истинные - мирские и немирские - взгляды. И прямо перечисляет то, что относится к ложным взглядам. Кстати в сутте о брахманах из Салы (Салейяка сутта, МН41), среди 10 дурных (абрахмачарья, вибрахмачарья) деяний - одним из деяний ума названы ложные взгляды и перечень тот же, что и в Махачаттарасика сутте.

_Добавлено:_ невнимательно посмотрел, в сутте не _абрахмачарья, вибрахмачарья_, а
адхаммачарья, висамачарья.

----------


## До

> to До: До, насчет правильных и ложных взглядов, а вы забыли или по каким-то другим причинам не упомянули Маха чаттарисака сутту? Там ведь Будда разъясняет ложные взгляды и истинные - мирские и немирские - взгляды. И прямо перечисляет то, что относится к ложным взглядам. Кстати в сутте о брахманах из Салы (Салейяка сутта, МН41), среди 10 дурных (абрахмачарья, вибрахмачарья) деяний - одним из деяний ума названы ложные взгляды и перечень тот же, что и в Махачаттарасика сутте


Больше всего - шестьдесят два взгляда перечислены в Брахмаджала сутте http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn01.htm (Правда там не понятно каким словом переведено _ditthi_. Для сравнения англ.)

В _Maha-cattarisaka Sutta_ насколько я понял ложные воззрения определяются просто как противоположные _сасава_ верному воззрению (_аттхика-диттхи_), тоесть любые взгляды разрушающие верное воззрение - неправильные (т.е. _наттхика-диттхи_, нигилизм). А _анасава_ верное воззрение, как я понял - аналогично видению _тилаккханы_, как в  упомянутой сутте про Анатхапиндику, т.е. видение вещей как они есть на самом деле, _yāthāva-ditthika_.

Вот, если интересно, самый полный известный мне список неправильных воззрений из книги Фуллера (2005), стр. 14:



> The Khuddhaka-vatthu of the Vibhanga gives the names and details of many micchā-diṭṭhi. There are:
> • The ‘becoming-view’ (bhava-diṭṭhi), which holds that the self and the world will arise again (bhavissati attā ca loko cā ti, Vibh 358).3
> • The ‘non-becoming view’ (vibhava-diṭṭhi), which holds that the self and the world will not be again (na bhavissati attā ca loko cā ti, ibid.). 
> • The ‘eternalist-view’ (sassata-diṭṭhi), which holds that the self and the world are eternal (sassato attā ca loko cā ti, ibid.).
> • The ‘annihilationist-view’ (uccheda-diṭṭhi), which holds that the self and the world will cease (ucchijjissati attā ca loko cā ti, ibid.).
> • The ‘finite-view’ (antavā-diṭṭhi), which holds that the self and the world are finite (antavā attā ca loko cā ti, ibid.).
> • The ‘infinite-view’ (anantavā-diṭṭhi), which holds the opposite (anantavā attā ca loko cā ti, Vibh 359).
> • The ‘ultimate-beginning-view’ (pubbantānudiṭṭhi), concerning the ultimate beginning of beings, ibid.4
> • The ‘ultimate-end-view’ (aparantānudiṭṭhi), concerning the ultimate end of beings (aparantaṃ ārabbha, ibid.).
> ...


(Там же есть и детальные описания с цитатами из сутт.)

Единого списока верных воззрений у него уже нет, так как видимо вся Дхамма, это верное воззрение, вот кое что по названиям глав:



> The view of affirmation (_atthika-diṭṭhi_)
> The view that there is doing (kiriya-diṭṭhi)
> The view of causality (hetu-diṭṭhi)
> The 16 right-views from the Sammādiṭṭhi-sutta
> ...


---

Так вот, я считал, что _любое_ ложное воззрение _обязятельно_ направляет его придерживающегося в ад, _но_ учитывал только философкие, религиозные воззрения исключая натуральные, бытовые воззрения-отождествления, которые есть у всех существ, т.е. _саккая-диттхи_. Теперь я так не считаю, а предполагаю, что только определённые особо вредные взгляды обязательно направляют в ад. У Фуллера есть интересная глава на эту тему, приведу без перевода (как материал для дополнительного чтения, подчеркивание моё):



> *Action and thought as the cause of good and bad rebirths*
> 
> The commentarial term ‘wrong-views with fixed consequences’ (_niyatamicchā-diṭṭhi_)63 implies that certain views produce a fixed destiny for the holder; in this case the term applies only to wrong-views. Certain passages in the Nikāyas also suggest that the type of view held strongly influences one’s future state. The dasa kusala-kammapathā and the dasa akusala-kammapathā are often used to show how a person achieves a good or bad rebirth. A passage at A I 31 states that there is not one thing so likely to cause the ‘arising of unwholesome states […] as wrong-view’,64 or if arisen, they will increase due to micchā-diṭṭhi. The opposite is then stated for sammā-diṭṭhi: there is not one thing more likely to cause the ‘arising of wholesome states […] as right-view’,65 and if arisen they will increase due to sammā-diṭṭhi (A I 31). The text continues that there is not one thing so likely to cause an unhappy rebirth as wrong-view.66 Through being ‘possessed of wrong-view’ (micchā-diṭṭhiyā […] samannāgatā) one is reborn in hell. The text then gives the opposite for right-view. There is not one thing so likely to cause a rebirth in a happy destination as right-view.67 Through being ‘possessed of rightview’ (sammā-diṭṭhiyā […] samannāgatā) one is reborn in heaven. We may be slightly surprised that the text proposes such a powerful role for wrong and rightviews. What are the reasons for the important role of one’s view in shaping one’s future state? This sutta, in its concluding remarks, suggests, by way of a simile, that wrong-view is ‘a seed of destructive nature’ (bījaṃ […] pāpakaṃ, A I 32) that produces suffering. Whereas right-view is a ‘seed of happy nature’ (bījaṃ […] bhaddakaṃ, A I 32) which produces happiness. Hence, in one of wrongview, all ‘actions of body’ (kāya-kamma), ‘actions of speech’ (vacī-kamma), and all ‘actions of mind’ (mano-kamma), all ‘intentions’ (cetanā), ‘aspirations’ (patthanā), ‘resolves’ (paṇidhi), and all ‘volitional formations’ (saṃkhārā), performed according to that view (yathā-diṭṭhi), lead to what is ‘unpleasant, distasteful, repulsive, unprofitable and to suffering’.68 This is due to the ‘destructive view’ (diṭṭhi […] pāpikā, A I 32). In one of right-view, all actions of body, speech and mind, all intentions, aspirations, resolves and all activities, performed according to that view, lead to what is ‘pleasant, dear, delightful, profitable and to happiness’.69 This is due to that ‘happy (constructive) view’ (diṭṭhi […] bhaddikā, A I 32).70 The text appears to be suggesting that if one has wrong-view then all actions done according to that view will be ‘unwholesome’ (akusala); if one has right-view then all actions done according to that view will be ‘wholesome’ (kusala). This is what is expressed in other suttas focusing upon the dasa kusala-kammapathā and the dasa akusala-kammapathā.
> ...


Предполагаю, что возможно только взгляды отрицающие карму (т.е. _наттхика-диттхи_, нигилизм) сразу и определённо направляют в ад, тоесть это взгляды противоположные _сасава самма диттхи_. А взгляды отождествления _саккая-диттхи_ - не обязательно, это уже более тонкие взгляды противоположные _анасава самма диттхи_, т.е. видению _тилаккханы_. Как это соотносится с воззрением актера? Актер имеет взгляд о кармических плодах своей деятельности и этот взгляд не адекватный, ошибочный, то есть разрушающий верные представления о карме, следовательно, это _наттхика-диттхи_ и его плод фиксированный - ады.

----------


## Zom

> этот взгляд не адекватный, ошибочный, то есть разрушающий верные представления о карме, следовательно, это наттхика-диттхи и его плод фиксированный - ады.


Как вы считаете - плод в виде попадания в ад появляется исключительно из-за *наличия* ложных воззрений, или же из-за *деяний*, вызванных этим возрением?

----------


## sergey

2 До: Я знаком с сутрой, про которую пишет Фуллер, вот она (вторая на странице).

Насчет ложных взглядов, дело в том, про тот список, который упомянул я, Будда прямо говорит: "это ложные взгляды". И что существенно, почему я здесь обратил внимание на этот список, у вас же было обсуждение ложных взглядов, ведущих в неблагие уделы. Так вот в сутре о брахманах Салы (МН41) эти брахманы как раз Будде и задают вопрос, почему одни после смерти попадают в уделы лишений, в ад, а другие попадают на небеса. И Будда после короткого ответа по просьбе брахманов разъясняет им подробно, что есть 10 видов поступков не по дхамме, неправильных (адхаммачарья, висамачарья)   (3 тела, 4 речи и 3 ума). И по причине дурных поступков некоторые существа попадают в уделы лишений, в ад. И соответственно - 10 видов праведных поступков (дхаммачарья, самачарья). И по причине праведных поступков некоторые существа попадают на небеса.
И 10-ый поступок - это ложные/истинные  взгляды и там они перечисляются.

Вот еще одна сутра, где говорится о 10 поступках, аналогично, как в МН41. И тут - тот же список ложных взглядов. Здесь Будда, отвечая Чунде, говорит о загрязнении и очищении, но также называет в качестве последствий перерождения (в аду, животным или неудовлетворенным духом / среди богов или людей).

----------


## Ондрий

2 sergey

Я вам 2 раза пытался отвечать, но ув. модераторы мои сообщения трут.

В кратце, речь шла об анализе неадекватных реакций на внешние феномены  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

Здесь пошли разборки совершенно оффтопные.
Пожалуйста ближе к теме, тогда не буду удалять сообщения.

----------


## Aleksey L.

возвращаясь к теме .... так куда все ж-таки идут театралы? ) 
И зачем им это делать?

----------


## До

> 2 До: Я знаком с сутрой, про которую пишет Фуллер, вот она (вторая на странице).


Спасибо.




> 302. Bhikkhus, I do not know a single thing on account of which non arisen wrong view arises and arisen wrong view develops as _unwise thinking_. Bhikkhus to one thinking unwisely non arisen wrong view arises and arisen wrong view develops


Unwise thinking (_ayoniso manasikāro_) главная причина ложного воззрения. Т.е. неправильное внимание, неправильное направление внимания? По идее в других суттах, и в той же AN 10.93 Anathapindika говорит про ложные взгляды, что они возникли из-за "inappropriate attention" (неправильного внимания).




> In the same manner the bodily (k&#224;ya-), verbal (vaci-), mental actions (mano-kammam), intentions (_cetan&#224;_), wishes (patthan&#224, aspirations (panidhi) and determinations (_sankh&#224;r&#224;_) of a person with right view, would be guided according to the standard of attainment of his view and they would be suitable, agreeable and conducive to pleasantness.


Тоесть воззрение определяет даже _четану_ и _санкхары_, т.о. оно сродни авидже в ПС.





> Насчет ложных взглядов, дело в том, про тот список, который упомянул я, Будда прямо говорит: "это ложные взгляды".


К сожалению не понимаю вашего возражения, вы что-ли оспариваете, что остальные ложные взгляды (т.е. все кроме приведённого вами _наттхика-диттхи_) - не ложные взгляды (не _мичча-диттхи_)? На основании, что Будда якобы их не назыает прямо ложными взглядами? Тоесть может быть нужно найти где он их прямо называет ложными взглядами?




> И что существенно, почему я здесь обратил внимание на этот список, у вас же было обсуждение ложных взглядов, ведущих в неблагие уделы. Так вот... И 10-ый поступок - это ложные/истинные  взгляды и там они перечисляются.


Не понимаю аргумента, да я помню, что ложные воззрения, это неблагой поступок ума из десяти. И что? Может вы считаете, что только _наттхика-диттхи_ относится к десяти неблагим образам действия, а другие _мичча-диттхи_ - нет (т.е. их принятие не наблагие поступки)?

----------


## До

> этот взгляд не адекватный, ошибочный, то есть разрушающий верные представления о карме, следовательно, это наттхика-диттхи и его плод фиксированный - ады.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Как вы считаете - плод в виде попадания в ад появляется исключительно из-за *наличия* ложных воззрений, или же из-за *деяний*, вызванных этим возрением?


Если ложное воззрение, не является ошибочной _мудростью_, тоесть - не направляет поступки, намерения, желания, устремления, то это и не воззрение, а просто некая мысль промелькнула. В том и смысл воззрения (синоним мудрости), я считаю, что оно в итоге - направляет поступки (к благому или неблагому плоду) и, что более важно, подавляет или развивает благоприятные (для освобождения) факторы. (Думаю стоит говорить не просто о _наличии_ воззрения, а о его _принятии_.)

----------


## До

> возвращаясь к теме .... так куда все ж-таки идут театралы? ) И зачем им это делать?


Конкретный плод определить невозможно, но можно определить благой он будет или нет (т.е. три неблагих мира или три благих). В неблагие миры ведут десять неблагих поступков. Осталось найти там деятельность "театралов". В случае воззрения - всё ясно, оно прямо перечислено как неблагой поступок. В случае отсутствия воззрения, (а такая возможность явно указывается) - _не ясно_, может кто найдёт другой критерий? (То что их работа развивает неблагие качества - понятно, но ведь это не обязательно должно направлять сразу в ад.)

----------


## sergey

> К сожалению не понимаю вашего возражения,


Это не возражение, а уточнение.  :Smilie: 
Напомню, что обсуждение началось со слов Fritz:



> Ложное воззрение у всех, кроме будд. В крайнем случае, вошедших в поток. Выходит, все постоянно "идут в ад" и с предельно давних времён. По 6 млрд. людей этого не скажешь.


Я привел несколько мест, где Будда перечисляет десять неблагих поступков, вследствие которых существа попадают в уделы лишений, в том числе в ад. Среди этих 10 поступков - ложные взгляды (миччха диттхи) и Будда перечисляет эти ложные взгляды. Пришу извинить, не перевожу:



> There is nothing given, nothing offered, nothing sacrificed, no fruit and ripening of good and bad kammas, no this world, no other world, no mother, no father, no spontaneously (born) beings,1 no good and virtuous monks and brahmans that have themselves realized by direct knowledge and declare this world and the other world.


Если сравнить со взглядами актера из сутты, то его взгляды не совпадают с названными здесь. Но здесь есть  "no fruit and ripening of good and bad kammas, no this world, no other world," - "нет плодов и созревания хороших и плохих поступков, нет этого мира и иного мира".
У актера из сутты есть воззрение о воздаянии за его деятельность в ином мире - но извращенное, ошибочное. Видимо поэтому оно также приводит в ад.





> На основании, что Будда якобы их не назыает прямо ложными взглядами?


А почему якобы? Можете перечитать Брахмаджала сутту и проверить. Я просмотрел, по-моему там нет выражения "ложные взгляды". Вы, кстати, заметили интересную вещь. Действительно в ряде и других сутт, где говорится о взглядах и переводы которых я вчера просмотрел, употреблено выражение "взгляды", не "ложные взгляды", хотя говорится об узах взглядов, чащобе взглядов, говорится, что Будда свободен от этих взглядов. Можете посмотреть, если интересно, среди списка сутт к слову ditthi в тематическом каталоге здесь. И, если не ошибаюсь, уже в комментаторской тхеравадинской традиции уточняется, что речь идет о ложных взглядах. Кстати, в цитате Фуллера, которую вы привели, говорится, что термин wrong-views with fixed consequences’ (niyatamicchā-diṭṭhi) - комментаторский.
Но разве есть слова Будды, что любые такие взгляды приводят в ад? Например в Брахмаджала сутте Будда говорит:



> все те отшельники или брахманы ... ...
> они выскакивают, но, выскакивая, остаются здесь; они выскакивают, но, выскакивая, в конец запутываются здесь, заключенные в сеть.


Я это понимаю так, что эти отшельники и брахманы могут подняться в высшие миры (дэва-лока), но не освобождаются полностью и остаются "увязшими в сансаре". Про то, что они попадают в ад здесь не говорится.

Вы же сами писали:



> Так вот, я считал, что любое ложное воззрение обязятельно направляет его придерживающегося в ад, но учитывал только философкие, религиозные воззрения исключая натуральные, бытовые воззрения-отождествления, которые есть у всех существ, т.е. саккая-диттхи. Теперь я так не считаю, а предполагаю, что только определённые особо вредные взгляды обязательно направляют в ад. У Фуллера есть интересная глава на эту тему


Я думал, что вы так и остаетесь при предположениях, анализе написанного Фуллером. Вот и дал вам ссылку на слова Будды, где он прямо говорит на эту тему.  :Smilie: 


ПС: Если кратко, то я хотел сказать, что среди всевозможных взглядов, есть взгляды, о которых Будда говорит, что следование им приводит в ад и другие уделы лишений* и Будда перечисляет эти взгляды.


-------------------------
* - Более точно, в  АН10.176 Будда говорит (пер. Тханиссаро бхиккху): Furthermore, as a result of being endowed with these ten courses of unskillful action, [rebirth in] hell is declared, [rebirth in] an animal womb is declared, [rebirth in] the realm of hungry shades is declared — that or any other bad destination. - приблиз. "Более того, как результат обладания этими десятью путями дурных действий объявляется [перерождение в] ад[у], в утробе животного, среди голодных духов - это или любой другой удел лишений."
В МН41 (пер. Ньянамоли): ""So, householders, it is by reason of conduct not in accordance with the Dhamma, by reason of unrighteous conduct, that some beings here, on the dissolution of the body, after death, reappear in states of deprivation, in an unhappy destination, in perdition, even in hell." - прибл. "Итак, домохозяева, это по причине поведения не в согласии с Дхаммой, по причине неправедного поведения некоторые существа здесь с разрушением тела, после смерти, рождаются в уделах лишений, в несчастливых местах, в погибели, в аду."

----------


## До

> Я привел несколько мест, где Будда перечисляет десять неблагих поступков, вследствие которых существа попадают в уделы лишений, в том числе в ад. Среди этих 10 поступков - ложные взгляды (миччха диттхи) и Будда перечисляет эти ложные взгляды. Пришу извинить, не перевожу:


Кстати по идее, это не взгляды, а один взгляд, просто он вот такой комплексный.

В наиболее полной форме он описан в _Sāma&#241;&#241;aphala-sutta_ (D I 47–86) D I 55 где приписывается Ajita Kesakambalī. Фуллер пишет, что эта доктрина называется _uccheda-vāda_ (аннигиляционизм) и может не всегда называться _ditthi_. Вот эта полная формулировка:



> Nothing is given, nothing offered, nothing sacrificed; there is no fruit or result of good and bad actions; no this world, no other world; no mother, no father; no beings who are reborn spontaneously; no good and virtuous recluses and brahmins in the world who have themselves realised by direct knowledge and declare this world and the other world.
> 
> The person is composed of the four great elements; when he dies, earth returns and goes back to the element of earth, water returns and goes back to the element of water, fire returns and goes back to the element of fire, wind returns and goes back to the element of wind, while the senses disappear into space. [Four] men with the bier as a fifth take up the corpse, the funeral orations last as far as the burning ground, his bones are a dull white, his offerings end in ashes. They are fools who teach alms-giving. The doctrine of affirmation (atthika-vāda) is empty and false banter. Fools and wise alike are destroyed and perish at the breaking up of the body, they do not exist after death.


Дальше Фуллер приводит такие данные, что в Sandaka-sutta (M I 513–24) M I 515 этот взгляд никому не приписывается, но называется "диттхи" и "вада" одного аскета и называется одним из четырёх взглядов "отрицающим святую жизнь" (_abrahmacariyavāsa_). В Ditthi-samyutta (S III 201–24) S III 205 взгляд не приписывается никому конкретно и называетяс просто _natthi_. В Pātali-sutta (S IV 340–59) S IV 347 он назвается "диттхи" и "вада".

Краткая версия это этого взгляда из состоящая только из первого абзаца: В Sāleyyaka-sutta (M I 285–90) M I 287 (также A V 265) называется одним из "трёх видов умственного поведения не соответствующего Дхамме, нечестивое поведение" (tividham manasā adhamma-cariyā-visamacariyā). Он называется "неправильный взглядом" (micchā-ditthi) и "искаженным видением" (viparīta-dassana, в M I 189). В Apannaka-sutta (M I 400–3) M I 401 он "диттхи" и _natthika-vāda_. Так же в Cūlapunnama-sutta (M III 20–4) M III 22 "неистинный взгляд неистинного человека" (asappurisaditthī). В Sevitabbāsevitabba-sutta (M III 45–61) M III 52 "взгляд увеличивающий неблагие дхамма и уменьшающий благие дхаммы". В Mahācattārīsaka-sutta (M III 71–8) M III 71 _micchā-ditthi_.

Самая краткая версия этого взгляда "There is no other world, there are no spontaneously born beings, there is no fruit or result of good and bad actions": В Pāyāsi-sutta (D II 316–59) D II 319 называется "разрушительным взглядом" (pāpakam ditthi-gatam).




> А почему якобы? Можете перечитать Брахмаджала сутту и проверить. Я просмотрел, по-моему там нет выражения "ложные взгляды".


Да нету miccha-ditthi.

Как я понимаю миччха, это даже не "ложные", а скорее "неправильные", тоесть имеется ввиду не логическая ложность, а практическая неправильность, вредонсть. (Кстати происходит от слова _mithah_ означающего "отдельные" и "противоположные".) Я считаю "ложные" вносит неверный оттенок смысла, что якобы содержимое взгляда ложное, в то время как содержимое взгляда вообще не судится, а он отвергается по другим критериям - например, по наличию _танхи_.




> Но разве есть слова Будды, что любые такие взгляды приводят в ад?


Да видимо не все именно в ад.

Точно только, что _миччха-диттхи_ направляют к неблагому рождению и в ад:



> 304. Bhikkhus, I do not know a single thing on account of which a person with wrong view, after death is born in decrease, in an evil birth, in hell, as wrong view. Bhikkhus a person with wrong view is born in decrease, in an evil birth, in hell


Кст., там по ссылке ниже интересная фраза: 



> In the same manner a few humans who leave the human corpse are born among humans many more are reborn in hell, in the animal world and as ghosts.


Мало людей после смерти рождаются людьми, много больше рождаются в неблагих уделах.


ps. Лично для меня пока все таки остаётся открыт вопрос - можно ли все философские взгляды, кроме _самма-диттхи_ считать _миччха-диттхи_. А значит считать, что все они направляют в неблагие миры. Или наоборот могут ли не _самма-диттхи_ давать благое рождение. (По идее понятия _самма_ и _миччха_, это прямые противоположности.)

----------


## sergey

> Как я понимаю миччха, это даже не "ложные", а скорее "неправильные", тоесть имеется ввиду не логическая ложность, а практическая неправильность, вредонсть.


Я тоже примерно так предполагаю, хотя не пытался пока смотреть словари и толкования. 

PS. Увидел вашу ссылку на словарь по миччха, похоже, что словарная статья это подтверждает.
P.P.S. Я понимаю так, как и вы писали, что речь идет об обретении благого рождения,  о различении благого и неблагого,  и т.п., об обретении освобождения.  Поэтому ложные взгляды (миччха диттхи) - и 1) ошибочны и 2) вредны, и 3) могут быть логически ошибочными. Но конечно речь здесь идет не о каких-то ложных или логически ошибочных взглядах в области физики, или тенниса (кто лучше играет, Сафина или Дементьева например) или еще о чем-нибудь таком. Вот примерно так я понимаю.

----------

